# 4L80E fluid capacity.



## 70monte

I have a 98 reg cab K3500 with the 454/4L80E. I changed the tranny fluid and filter yesterday. All the info I have says that a fluid and filter change requires 7.7 qrts. I put in 7.5 qrts and drove the truck for about 20 minutes. I parked it and then ran it through all the gears for 3 seconds and then put it back in park and let it set for 4 minutes. 

When I checked it, the fluid level was about 2 inches above the hot full mark. I checked it a few times and it was always the same. I ended up draining about 2 1/2 to 3 qrts out before the level was at the hot full mark. I took the truck out and drove it for about 15 more minutes and the level was again at the full level. 

For those of you who have this tranny, close to this year, how much fluid have you had to put in on a fluid and filter change? Has anyone been able to put in the 7.7 qrts? This has me concerned since I cannot get the recommended amount of fluid in. Thanks for any info.

Wayne


----------



## SteveJ

Wayne...I've always used 4 qts when dropping the pan and filter. When you do the entire change, it takes about 14.5 including converter in a truck with HD tranny cooler. 

Steve


----------



## ChevKid03

I just did this on my 03 2500HD two weeks ago and ended up putting 4 quarts in and drove around for a while. Came back to check it when it was warm and ended up needing to put another 1.5 quarts in. I'm not sure if the pan is deeper or what but we have the same tranny. I'd go with what the dipstick says. If it reads full at normal operating temperature when you check it in "PARK" with the truck running. Your good....


----------



## B&B

You'll never get 7.7 qts in your 4L80E with just a drain and refill unless you let it set _at least_ overnight with the pan off in order to allow the converter to drain also.

About 5-5 1/2 is right to put it on the "full hot" mark.


----------



## 70monte

Guys,
Thanks for the info. I feel better about how much fluid I left in. The fluid level was checked hot in Park. I also have the HD tranny cooler. I will probably do a few drain and refills to try and get as much of the old fluid out. By the way, the tranny pan is flat so I doubt its a deep one. I also have a 98 ext-cab Z71 that has a 4L60E and it has the deep pan, with one end being deeper than the other. If I remember correctly, a fluid and filter change on it requires 4 1/2 to 5 qrts. Thanks again for all of your help.

Wayne


----------

